# What IS this thing?



## smTm8qt (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm sure someone here knows exactly what I have here, but it sure isn't me. I know it's worth a good chunk of change, but how much in this condition?

    

On the left side it reads " SMITH & WESSON"
On the right "32 AUTO. CTG" and "MADE IN U.S.A."
On the top "SMITH & WESSON SPRINGFIELD MASS. U.S.A. PATENTED SEPT.15.1910.DEC.13.1910.FEB.28.1911.MAY.21.1916.JUNE.21.1921"

Seems to be pretty rare, I can't find it anywhere. And the serial number is only 3 digits long. Any help would be *greatly* appreciated. Thank you all for looking.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I could not find anything on the Smith chapter, but it does have simularities to the Remington 51 .32 manufactored between 1918 and the late 20's and the Savage 1907 .32 with the 380 being introduced in 1913. Perhaps it's a proto-type that never made production? I dont know I got a pretty good publication and it's not there.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

appears to be a very rare pistol

Average Joe's Handgun Reviews



> Before we forge ahead with the 952 let's examine its pedigree. Anyone who knows me knows that I like history; so sit back and relax while I bore you with some S&W trivia.
> Smith & Wesson began its foray into center fire semi-automatic pistol in 1913 with the model 35 which was produced from 1913 to 1921. There was a very strange grip safety located on the front strap and she fired the now obsolete .35 S&W cartridge. People did not rush to purchase the model 35 and Smith & Wesson dropped it from their catalogue after 8 years. Just about every handgun manufacturer produced a small .32 caliber pistol and the factory must have felt left out because 3 years later they debuted their own .32 ACP offering. This is an extremely handsome pistol but from what I can tell, this pistol did not even merit a name or model number designation. Supica/Nahas' superb book, Standard Catalogue of Smith & Wesson 3rd Edition just refers to it as the Smith & Wesson .32 Semi-automatic Pistol. There are some excellent photos on collectorsfirearms.com (where I lifted the photo used here) and nowhere on this pistol is there a model designation. While this pistol remained in the S&W catalogue for 12 years* only 957 were ever made.* Compare this with the Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless in .32 ACP in which was manufactured in boat loads and actually saw service in WWII (and probably WWI unofficially).


Value depends on a lot of variables.

One listed at the site mentioned above for $3500 http://collectorsfirearms.com/admin/product_details.php?itemID=4616


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> appears to be a very rare pistol
> 
> Average Joe's Handgun Reviews
> 
> ...


And if I may add to your thread, I was just at Gun Broker and I had to punch this into there computor...Smith & Wesson .32 it's only a mag, but he writes a little in the description.


----------



## smTm8qt (Jul 17, 2010)

*Wow*

Thank you so much everyone! I thought I would never find out anything about this gun. My goodness folks, glad some people do their homework. What a gem huh? There is very light rust on some parts, have to find out the best way to clean her up.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Smith & Wesson Collectors Association



> There is very light rust on some parts, have to find out the best way to clean her up.


With a piece this rare, it may be best to do nothing except prevent further rust.


----------



## smTm8qt (Jul 17, 2010)

Baa, I ain't worried. I already got most of it off with the wire wheel  Hehe. I kid, I kid.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A good, non-destructive way to remove rust is to rub it with a piece of balsa wood (from a hobby shop) with some oil on it.
Balsa is so gently abrasive that it'll remove light rust while leaving the underlying blue alone.


----------



## smTm8qt (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, ingenious. I'll give it a whirl I think... Thank you all!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A good, non-destructive way to remove rust is to rub it with a piece of balsa wood (from a hobby shop) with some oil on it.
> Balsa is so gently abrasive that it'll remove light rust while leaving the underlying blue alone.


Pencil erasers work too. I like the white ones as they are less abrasive. But note that the rust itself is an abrasive, so brush way the rust particles frequently so as not to scratch the finish whether using the balsa wood or the pencil eraser.

(The main reason I like the pencil eraser is that you always seem to have one around, balsa frequently requires a trip to the hobby store.)


----------



## hunterfisher808 (Oct 3, 2010)

+1! Don't rub it except to fondle her....and then very sparingly:mrgreen: Just wipe her down with Corrosion X, It will stop any further rust development cold. Leave any other issues with rust (removal) to an expert in vintage guns. Better safe than sorry. Just my humble opinion; as one should do what one wants with their property:mrgreen:


bruce333 said:


> Smith & Wesson Collectors Association
> 
> With a piece this rare, it may be best to do nothing except prevent further rust.


----------

